# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Kerbal Space Program

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de KSP*.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Salut

Alors ma principale remarque va concerner la partie "manœuvres spatiales", je suis un peu surpris que vous ne parler pas du tout de la possibilité de placer des noeuds de manoeuvre pour faire la circularisation ou le transfert vers un autre astre, ça me semble pourtant être quelque chose d'essentiel à utiliser dès le début du jeu.

Sinon dans les choses à compléter, je pense qu'il faudrait un peu détailler les 3 ou 4 premiers niveaux de l'arbre techno avec un petit conseil sur les premières techno à débloquer. L'image de l'arbre ne parle pas beaucoup si on à pas la liste des pièces et la fonction des dites pièces.

Sinon c'est plutôt pas mal.

----------


## Cassin

Page "II - Progression", paragraphe "4. Planètes" :



> Moho : cette planète équivalente à notre Mercure est difficile à approcher, *à cause de ses lunes*, de l’angle de son orbite et de son manque d’atmosphère. Le danger de s’approcher trop près du soleil est aussi présent, puisque Moho en est le corps céleste le plus proche.


Il n'y a pas de lune autour de Moho  :;): 

EDIT : ce qui est confirmé plus loin ^^



> *Dres* : similaire à notre planète-naine Cérès, *elle  ressemble aussi à Moho puisqu’elle n’a ni lunes*, ni atmosphère. Sa  grande trajectoire et sa taille peuvent être des obstacles pour qui  voudrait tenter de s’y poser.

----------


## Izual

Oups ! C'est corrigé, merci.

Slurp : les noeuds, c'est bien, mais est-ce vraiment orienté vers les débutants ? Je vois plutôt ça comme une automatisation pour les tâches plus complexes une fois qu'on maîtrise bien le jeu de base. Mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## Cassin

2. Assemblage / 2.1 Principes de base

Coquille :


> Il n’y a aucune pénalité à ne pas récupérer une fusée entière ou à envoyer des réservoirs vides s’écraser sur votre planète natale, mais notez qu’à force de larguer des trucs dans l’espace il peut arriver qu’au bout d’un moment Kerbin soit entourée de satellites morts, auxquels vous pourrez vous cogne*z* en arrivant en orbite.


Cogner, pas cognez  :;): 

---------- Post added at 14h52 ---------- Previous post was at 14h50 ----------

Les noeuds c'est même SURTOUT orienté débutants, au contraire  :;): 

Quand on n'a pas encore compris la signification des angles de phase et tout ça, c'est vital pour savoir où on va, même s'il faut cafouiller pour arriver à faire ce qu'on veut  ::):  Ca participe à la facilité d'accès du jeu, qui donne une interface visuelle et permet de se débrouiller, même à tâtons, quand on débute  ::):

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Mais je peux me tromper.


 

Non. Tu te dois d'être infaillible si tu veux qu'on continue à lire tes guides.

----------


## Cassin

Mise sur orbite




> Sur la carte, vous voyez normalement votre fusée s’éloigner lentement de Kerbin. Affichez votre navball en cliquant sur le bouton en bas du milieu de l’écran, ce qui vous permettra de vérifier votre vitesse et votre orientation. Votre job, là, c’est de maintenir une position horizontale en attendant que votre periapsis soit au-dessus de l’atmosphère de Kerbin.


Peut-être rappeler entre parenthèse que l'atmosphère de Kerbin a une altitude de 70 km et qu'en conséquent le périapsis doit être au-dessus pourrait être utile ? Au début on n'est pas encore familiarisé avec les chiffres ^^

EDIT : j'ai rien dit, c'est indiqué plus bas  ::P:  Désolé ^^



EDIT 2 : un peu plus bas :



> Orientez donc votre fusée vers le retrograde, attendez d’être à l’apoapsis et rallumez les moteurs : vous verrez votre periapsis chuter à fond. Attendez qu’elle soit sous la barre des *50 000 ou 70 000 kilomètres*


50 km ou 50 000m, parce que 50 000 km ça fait beaucoup  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Oups ! C'est corrigé, merci.
> 
> Slurp : les noeuds, c'est bien, mais est-ce vraiment orienté vers les débutants ? Je vois plutôt ça comme une automatisation pour les tâches plus complexes une fois qu'on maîtrise bien le jeu de base. Mais je peux me tromper.


Pour moi, aller vers la Mun sans placer un noeud pour faire le transfert, c'est un peu sauter en parachute d'un avion volant à 40km d'altitude en espérant faire un atterrissage de précision avec un parachute non dirigeable.....  :^_^: 
Je comprend bien votre souhait de simplifier au maximum, mais même les tuto du jeu, qui sont pourtant destinés aux débutants, expliquent comment les utiliser (et dès qu'on est en orbite en général, c'est un outil aussi précieux qu'indispensable).

----------


## Cassin

Encore en dessous :




> 2. Objectif Mun
> 
> A ce stade du jeu, vous pouvez commencer à vouloir sauvegarder et charger vos parties grâce aux touches F5 et F9, respectivement la sauvegarde rapide et le chargement rapide. N’en abusez pas dans l’espace, où sauvegarder trop fréquemment peut vous faire passer un point de non-retour (on ne se rend pas tout de suite compte qu’on a commis une erreur dans la phase orbitale). Ces deux fonctions vous seront surtout utiles au moment de l’atterrissage sur une planète.


Depuis la version 0.23.5 on peut utiliser Alt-F5 pour sauvegarder à différents emplacements (comme un Enregistrer Sous quoi) et éviter de se retrouver dans ce genre de cas gênant  ::):  (et Alt-F9 pour charger une sauvegarde particulière)

C'est über pratique  :;): 

EDIT : même paragraphe, une autre coquille :



> En l’occurence, c’est l’apoapsis qui nous intéresse, puisque c’est le point le plus loin de Kerbin et donc le plus proche de Mun. Attendez donc d’être à la periapsis (accélérez le temps, mais pas trop pour éviter de rater le train) et activez les moteurs *ver* le prograde pour faire monter votre apoapsis.


'manque le s à vers  :;): 

---------- Post added at 15h19 ---------- Previous post was at 15h08 ----------

A propos de l'amunissage, il y a moyen d'être plus précis que de définir notre altitude au jugé par rapport au terrain ; au début du guide il est conseillé d'installer le mod Engineer Redux, avec lui en ouvrant l'onglet SUR(face) on a non seulement l'altitude par rapport au niveau la "mer" (ASL) mais aussi l'altitude par rapport au relief (AGL), là aussi c'est plus que pratique  ::): 

Sinon sans le mod on peut passer en vue interne, il y a un cadran radio-altimétrique (que les joueurs de FSX doivent bien connaître ^^), qui indique la distance par rapport au sol à partir de 2 000m, ça aide bien aussi.

---------- Post added at 15h25 ---------- Previous post was at 15h19 ----------

4. Retour sur Kerbin




> La méthode la plus orthodoxe et la plus économe en fuel est de décoller de Mun à la verticale, et de se mettre en orbite autour, exactement comme au décollage de Kerbin. Cela ne vous demandera pas beaucoup d’essence, grâce à la faible attraction de la planète. Une fois en orbite (avec une apoapsis à environ *200 000 mètres*)


200 km  ::O:  Pour une orbite basse autour de la Mûn, 14 km suffisent, ça fait économiser du fuel  :;):  (et du temps ^^ )

---------- Post added at 15h28 ---------- Previous post was at 15h25 ----------

Voilà, lecture terminé, bon boulot  :;): 

J'aurais rajouté aussi un paragraphe sur les noeuds de manoeuvre pour éviter le "die & retry", sinon le reste ça va  ::):

----------


## Izual

Ouaip, je corrige au fur et à mesure. Pour l'apoapsis lunaire, y a un 0 en trop effectivement. Merci !

Je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour les nœuds.

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Ouaip, je corrige au fur et à mesure. Pour l'apoapsis lunaire, y a un 0 en trop effectivement. Merci !
> 
> Je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour les nœuds.


Faudrait expliquer les "6 directions", l’aperçu du résultat de la manoeuvre, et comment le l’exécuter proprement : réduction des gaz en fin de course, quand commencer le burn en fonction de la durée du noeud, etc.

----------


## GrandfatherBones

Ça manquait, c'est bien fait. Bon boulot.

----------


## Dsmii

Je sais pas si je suis au bon endroit, mais une remarque tardive sur :




> Le *centre de levage* (center of lift) est surtout utilisé pendant la création d’avions spatiaux, donc vous ne vous en occuperez pas trop au début. Il indique la direction de la poussée provoquée par les ailes et les ailerons du véhicule.


(Dans cette page : III. Construction de fusées)

Ca serait pas mieux de traduire ça par "centre de portance" plutôt ?  ::P:

----------


## Izual

Ah oui mais si on rentre dans le jargon technique après...  ::unsure:: 

Tu as raison, c'est beaucoup mieux maintenant, j'ai corrigé. Merci !

----------


## noryac

Juste pour dire que maintenant les coûts sont bien pris en compte dans le jeu alors ca serait cool d'avoir un petit point sur comment faire du bouzouf.

Faudrait aussi preciser que les sorties spatiales ne sont pas dispo au debut et qu'il faut améliorer les batiments avec un click droit....

Sinon le guide m'a bien aider meme si j'ai encore beaucoup de lacunes....

----------


## Dakitess

Bon guide, qui a pris un peu d'âge forcément vu que le jeu à évolué, mais qui permettra à certain de découvrir avec engouement  ::): 

Je me permets d'annoncer qu'un guide "plus complet" paraitra par épisode sur KSP - Fr d'ici peu, en abordant dans tous les détails possibles la majeure partie des éléments de jeu. Il s'agira de tutos d'une bonne quinzaines de pages chacun, s'attachant à expliquer et vulgariser une grande "manœuvre" à chaque fois, avec au programme pour les premiers : la mise en orbite, les manœuvres, et le docking ! Les 3 fondamentaux en quelque sorte  :;):  Prévoir un petit mois, il me faut le temps de regrouper des visuels et de préparer les billets proprement.

----------


## Raoulospoko

Pour signaler qu'il y a un très bon patch .fr maintenant.

----------

